# Lost vape Grus conversion



## Mzr (28/1/21)

After watching this video I was wondering if anyone on the forum attempted the conversion to dna75c I always thought it would be a good project

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/1/21)

I have been contemplating the same for my Grus, got a Therion BF that I might just strip to attempt the DNA conversion... now you have just given me more of a push to try it... maybe an up and coming weekend project...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Mr. B (28/1/21)

Looks like everyone is missing the DNA boards in their lost vape products since they split up

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (28/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I have been contemplating the same for my Grus, got a Therion BF that I might just strip to attempt the DNA conversion... now you have just given me more of a push to try it... maybe an up and coming weekend project...


Brilliant I look forward to seeing you finish it! everything besides the screen fits well together just make sure you have extra 14g/16g wire fir the battery connection

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/2/21)

Ok... I can 100% confirm that the Grus can be converted using a DNA75C board and screen.... 

I can also confirm that if you are not careful you can f#$% up your DNA75C screen very easily too.... which is where I am at right now... and the Grus V2.0 is in spares again... 

Need to do some rewiring too as it does get a bit crowded underneath the 510 and if you have too much going on inside there you cannot screw your tanks down flush, so will sort that out once I get my hands on a new screen... 

So for now the Grus-Project has been placed on hold..

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (3/2/21)

I did suggest to Lost Vape that they should do a DNA75C version of the Grus as they haven't released a DNA75C device since the Mirage. What they responded with was they were aware many vapers are disappointed that they have not released many DNA devices over recent times and are going to be releasing "MANY" DNA devices in 2021!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/2/21)

Completed it, with busted screen (will replace it at a later stage)... have to preset everything on escribe in the meanwhile, but it works!

Grus DNA75C is in business!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 18 | Funny 1


----------



## Mzr (14/2/21)

Awesome stuff @DarthBranMuffin now we know who to contact if such a conversion is required they should just send the mod with an extra screen

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Teunh (14/2/21)

Would like to know if it would work with the ursa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/2/21)

Teunh said:


> Would like to know if it would work with the ursa



I can't see why not as you dont have to worry about wire placement underneath the 510 too much as there is no built-in 510. The biggest pain was making space in the cradle for the screen to fit in, as the Quest screen is smaller than the DNA screen. You need to make sure you have it in flush or else you will end up damaging the screen.

So if the button placement on the Ursa is the same as the Grus, then it should work.

But like @Timwis said, Lost Vape might surprise us with a couple of DNA devices in 2021.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (15/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Completed it, with busted screen (will replace it at a later stage)... have to preset everything on escribe in the meanwhile, but it works!
> 
> Grus DNA75C is in business!
> 
> View attachment 222533



When you get a handle on screen availability, would you mind giving me a shout? My Billet Box is lying fallow at the moment because it can't tell me what it's doing...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/2/21)

DavyH said:


> When you get a handle on screen availability, would you mind giving me a shout? My Billet Box is lying fallow at the moment because it can't tell me what it's doing...



@DavyH a couple of us are looking into the group buy with @TonySC for screens, the more the merrier

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/group-buy-dna75-250-75c-250c-replacement-screens.t69916/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH (15/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @DavyH a couple of us are looking into the group buy with @TonySC for screens, the more the merrier
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/group-buy-dna75-250-75c-250c-replacement-screens.t69916/



Thanks, DBM!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (15/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Completed it, with busted screen (will replace it at a later stage)... have to preset everything on escribe in the meanwhile, but it works!
> 
> Grus DNA75C is in business!
> 
> View attachment 222533


Well done @DarthBranMuffin. You got some skills! I tried to replace the screen on my old Epetite, clumsy as I am, I destroyed the PCB and ended up throwing the whole mod away out of frustration!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/2/21)

Am I the only one missing the obvious here? So we know the DNA 75W chipset is awesome, but is the 100W chipset in the Grus that bad that you would want to swap it for a lesser (ito power) model?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/2/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Am I the only one missing the obvious here? So we know the DNA 75W chipset is awesome, but is the 100W chipset in the Grus that bad that you would want to swap it for a lesser (ito power) model?



IMO not at all... I just wanted to do it. The Grus on its own is an awesome device, I love the form factor, the weight and the performance (the fact that it can take 18650/20700/21700 is an added bonus). There was the question off can it really be done, and I had the opportunity to do it. Hence my Grus DNA75C lovechild was born... Shall I get and use a standard Grus in the future again? Yes I shall. And then I'll have a Grus Quest and a Grus DNA in my single battery mod collection.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (16/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Completed it, with busted screen (will replace it at a later stage)... have to preset everything on escribe in the meanwhile, but it works!
> 
> Grus DNA75C is in business!
> 
> View attachment 222533


Awesome brother. You did a fantastic job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/4/21)

And the screen has been replaced at last... Grus DNA75C is now up and running on all cylinders!

Thanks again @TonySC for sourcing the screen!

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Mzr (22/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And the screen has been replaced at last... Grus DNA75C is now up and running on all cylinders!
> 
> Thanks again @TonySC for sourcing the screen!


No spare screens available? Really need one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mzr (22/4/21)

Oh I forgot to mention that evolve now has a 100c chip available too

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/21)

Mzr said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that evolve now has a 100c chip available too


Was just about to post it somewhere. I saw it last week .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (22/4/21)

Resistance said:


> Was just about to post it somewhere. I saw it last week .
> View attachment 228182


With USB C

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/4/21)

Resistance said:


> Was just about to post it somewhere. I saw it last week .
> View attachment 228182


£74.99 with tax added so $103.79!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/4/21)

Guess what chip the new Grus upgrade is going to get... @Mzr I busted mine with the first conversion attempt, @TonySC hosted a GB and a couple of us joined in. My original one I got from a busted Therion, there is a shortage on spare screens in RSA. Maybe a vendor wants to bring a couple in, they will sell like hotcakes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TonySC (23/4/21)

Timwis said:


> £74.99 with tax added so $103.79!



Holy cow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (23/4/21)

TonySC said:


> Holy cow!


Obviously it depends on how much tax which will vary from country to country but £74.99 ($103.79) would be the cost in the UK once VAT at 20% is added!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

